# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Rytr, AI writing assistant, HELP Inc., Walnut, California, USA

## Airicist

rytr.me
rytr.ai

youtube.com/channel/UC0FhrPrPaXmzAshebLKF0tw

facebook.com/rytr.me

twitter.com/rytr_me

linkedin.com/company/rytr-me

instagram.com/rytr_me

Co-founder and CEO - Abhi Godara

Co-founder and CTO - Atul Yadav

----------


## Airicist

Rytr AI writing assistant - promotional, demo, intro video!

Aug 11, 2021




> Rytr is an AI-powered writing tool that helps you create high-quality content, in just a few seconds, at a fraction of the cost!

----------


## Airicist

Article "This AI tool can write your emails, blogs and more for you"

October 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Rytr Reviewed: How the GPT-3 ‘AI Writing Assistant’ Performs In Real Life"

by Jessica Hall
January 11, 2022

----------

